
Crime Pays When You're Attractive - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/crime-pays-when-youre-sexy/
======
cblock811
Really well done article. Though I'm not sure if I should leave it feeling
angry or just laughing. Nothing about the article is really surprising though.
Kind of reminds me of this:

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/03/22/292467...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/03/22/292467848/need-
money-for-your-startup-being-an-attractive-male-may-help)

